# Corys with Rams?



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Its not so much as to whether or not they'll work with rams. The problem lies in the temperature requirements for both species. Most cories wont fare too well in the warmer temps that rams tend to require. I've heard sterbai cories are usually the exception and have the best chance of surviving in that 80+ degree range.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, what kind of Rams? If Bolivian, sure, you can keep them at lower temps. I have both in my tank w/o issue.


----------



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

I've had Bronze Cories with Bolivian Rams and they worked great. I've also had German Blue Rams with Bronze and False Juli Cories. Never had a problem.


----------



## jackmerius27 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have German Blues, a breeding pair.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

jackmerius27 said:


> I have German Blues, a breeding pair.


Presuming you keep your GBRs in the warmer temps they tend to like, I still think you'll have trouble keeping most cory species long term. And, I'm pretty sure cories would like to devour any eggs they might find so might not be the best choice if you plan on seeing that breeding pair breed!


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

No problems here. Got dozen cory's with rams. I run my temp at 80 degrees. The lowest I can. My cockatoos give my cory's little more of a hassle but nobody gets hurt.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*Yup*



lksdrinker said:


> Its not so much as to whether or not they'll work with rams. The problem lies in the temperature requirements for both species. Most cories wont fare too well in the warmer temps that rams tend to require. I've heard sterbai cories are usually the exception and have the best chance of surviving in that 80+ degree range.


+1 to this.

If you mean German rams, I'd only keep sterbai, gossei, or oiapoquensis, all of which should be fine at the warmer temperatures. It's hard to find the latter two species, so sterbai is probably your best bet. By the way, sterbai and gossei both are at risk of self-poisoning in fish bags, so be careful when you get them.

If you mean Bolivian rams, almost any corydoras should be fine.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

I've got cories with GBR and gold rams and have never had issues, even when the golds spawn (although I'm sure that the cories are instrumental in eating the eggs, I'm not trying to breed though, so it's a non issue). My golds tend to stay more in the bottom third of the tank, but my GBR are definitely not bottom dwellers. I know that's not the norm, I just mention that to say it may be part of why they don't cause me any issue. My tanks are probably cooler than rams prefer, especially in the winter) but they're active and colorful, the golds spawn regularly, and they've been in the tank for a couple years, so I haven't worried too much about it.


----------

